# DAEGU | Daegu Yongsan Xi | 150m x 4 | 491ft x 4 | 45 fl x 4 | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daegu Yongsan Xi, Dalseo-gu, Daegu, South Korea
150m / Residential / App / 2020-2023

45 Fl : x4



























대구용산자이


자이, 용산의 새로운 하늘이 되다! 청약, 분양상담, 그랜드 오픈 5월 22일(금).




daeguyongsan-xi.com


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

자이


made in xi, 자이




www.xi.co.kr


----------

